# christmas week snowstorm in the midwest...



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

they are predicting another 14" storm for iowa starting wed and going untill friday... got a new plow edge put on, new front axle, just want to get a new set of tires before this next storm hits... everyone ready???


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

im in st. louis and always ready.
where you at in iowa
spent alot of time there in college hunting and driving back roads drunk


----------



## Jake23rc (Oct 6, 2006)

As ready as we can be. After the last one I am just wishing for a easy 1 to 3 inch snow.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

trqjnky;915512 said:


> they are predicting another 14" storm for iowa starting wed and going untill friday... got a new plow edge put on, new front axle, just want to get a new set of tires before this next storm hits... everyone ready???


Who is predicting this?

Got a link?


----------



## Jake23rc (Oct 6, 2006)

Our local tv station is starting to say it is going to be big but what do they know. Snow day.org is saying it is going to be large as well.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

local tv station is saying this. they were talking to stranded motorists where the storm is locally saying how brutal it was. never know, could miss us by a mile and just be a nuisance drizzle rain.

im outside of council bluffs by about 20 miles


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

naturalgreen;915582 said:


> im in st. louis and always ready.
> where you at in iowa
> spent alot of time there in college hunting and *driving back roads drunk*
> 
> ...


Thats funny you would say that, when your website is in your sig... hope your customers dont see it...


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

I think my customers would understand college and it has been 15 yrs since college.
my customers could care less about the past they know my service now.
Maybe I will add it to my website and then ask if they ever did dumb stuff in college.
I am sure it will end my business.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

its not coming here!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

They said that with the last storm. I think we got maybe 6inches down here.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

latest as of this morning for madison wi is about 6" on thursday. I can go with that, dont need another 18" snow..


----------

